# Cleaning Live sand



## Totem44 (Mar 15, 2011)

Whats The best way to clean live sand


----------



## Levi (Mar 20, 2011)

Like fresh live sand for a new aquarium? I didn't clean mine, I wanted to keep all that live good stuff. Cleaning it would defeat the purpose imo. I'm a noob though but my tank is fine and cycled well with out cleaning it.


----------



## Totem44 (Mar 15, 2011)

Yea I did mean new sand into a new aquarium


----------



## phys (Feb 4, 2011)

yea, dont clean it if its new.. defeats the purpose of live sand.. just add it in there and let it ride.


----------



## Totem44 (Mar 15, 2011)

Word up thanks guys


----------

